# Nitto Invos on my 06 GTO!!



## cpr (Aug 3, 2006)

I needed to place some new tires on my 06 due to the Falkens that were on my 18 Gto Sap rims i purchased were looking Slim!! I did a lot of Homework, Internet for info and tire tests and what people had to say!! Even Cked out Consumer Reports!! All really liked the Falkens and Nitto tires as well ,The Goodyear and Brigdestone. The last Two were expensive and after more research found these Invos from Nitto. I know they have a very weird Pattern Layout? After comparing these 4 tires and Visting the Nitto Website!!( Great Website) I narrowed it down to the Nittos Ze 912& Invo,Goodyear Eagle F1 and Falken-Neo gen Zr. After a Very hard decision i picked the Invos!! Summer tires that had it All?? i Liked the Ratings for the Dry and WET grip!! But most all the rating for being Quite! Due to thier Off beat design and more Flexible sidewall,Which was aConcern!! But After purchasing them from DIcount Tire/These Guys are Great!!! Im so happy on the ride and Noise and PERFORMANCE!! im 52 and never have been so happy with a tire Purchase!! Theses Tires were Fantasatic as soon as i drove out of the Tire dealer and all that for less than 700 Dollars!! Guys i know there are more Expensive and probably better looking tires But for all around comfortable tires that have the Solid grip and speed rating for that occasional Speed? Drive!! I cant say enough about these Ties!!Thanks Nitto and Discount Tire!!!arty:


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Thats good you did some reasearch first and happy with your purchase.


----------

